# Account login Security change



## Janet H (Jan 3, 2017)

I wanted to let you know that in the next day or so you may see a small change to the site login screen. This is being done as we add an extra layer of security to usernames and passwords. The login pages, registration page and pages where you might update your account login info will be behind an https url rather than the usual http url.

This change is being made to stay current with recommended security practices and not in response to any problem with the site or accounts.

HTTPS adds security in several ways; verifying that the site is the one a server is supposed to be talking to and by preventing tampering by 3rd parties. It stops Man-in-the-middle attacks, improving security for both the site and for those logging in. 

This should not impact your usual browsing experience. You will still login, still tick the remember me box, etc. The location of the login button has changed however and the page looks a bit different.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 3, 2017)

Janet H said:


> I wanted to let you know that in the next day or so you may see a small change to the site login screen. This is being done as we add an extra layer of security to usernames and passwords. The login pages, registration page and pages where you might update your account login info will be *behind an https url rather than the usual http url.*
> 
> This change is being made to stay current with recommended security practices and not in response to any problem with the site or accounts.
> 
> ...



What does that mean in English?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah, a bit confused myself.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2017)

The S in the website address stands for security, so the communication between your computer and the DC server is encrypted. So it will be https://www.discusscooking.com instead of http://www.discusscooking.com. It should also be set up to automagically forward your browser to the new address if you use a bookmark to access DC.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 4, 2017)

The format here by any chance isn't "Vertical Scope" is it?
Or is it vbulletin?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2017)

From bottom of this page. "Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.8.8 Beta 4
Copyright ©2000 - 2017, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd."


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 4, 2017)

What GG and Ms M said! 
It shouldn't affect us very much but if we log in again for some reason tomorrow or after, things may look a touch different.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 4, 2017)

To answer some questions:


No, there are no global changes to the site - only the login pages and places where you might enter password info are being updated to https and the visual presentation of the login in the top right corner looks a little different..

No, we are not associated with Vertical Scope

Yes, The site is on vBulletins software platform

No, we have not been hacked.  We are simply trying to improve site security.

No, white chocolate is not really chocolate imo but it is a delicious sweet nevertheless.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmmm, curious minds had made inquiries earlier ...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/i-just-noticed-96620.html


----------

